# James Hawkins Kenpo Seminar



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd like to take the time to thank R.S. Mitchell and the folks at Mitchell's Martial Arts (http://www.mitchellsmartialarts.com) for having me down to do a seminar this weekend. It was an honor and a pleasure. If anyone is ever on the eastern shore of Maryland in or near Salisbury check out Mitchell's Martial Arts for a group of good kenpoists and more importantly good people. Below are some clips of the seminar I'd like to share. I'd also like to thank my Big brothers Jesse Jackson and Marcus Bookman for donating their bodies to "Kenpo Science" at the seminar.














"


----------



## Doc (Jan 24, 2007)

I like where your head is ....... but dude you need a better patch. We have some in California you might like.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 25, 2007)

Doc said:


> I like where your head is ....... but dude you need a better patch. We have some in California you might like.


 
Any you suggest?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 25, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Any you suggest?


 
You gots to read between the lines, James. "We"...he doesn't have a mouse in his pocket! And in as long as I've known him, I have never seen anything remotely representing such an obvious invitation. Take the compliment; plan the trip.

D.


----------



## Doc (Jan 25, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Any you suggest?



The one the Miguel Collins has been wearing is pretty nice.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 25, 2007)

Doc said:


> The one the Miguel Collins has been wearing is pretty nice.


 
Guess I better start looking at flights


----------

